# Radio Antenna ???



## belgo (Nov 27, 2003)

Hi all,

i buy a new TT without car stereo and i install by myself a blaupunkt DX r 52 (radio cd with gps) .
it's allright but , a have a very poor radio reception ...

my question is , is there a signal booster fitted in the TT , where is it, and is there a cable to put on 12 volt to power it ???
i dont see any cable ti do that , exept perhaps a brown cable screwed on tha coax antenna cable ...

thanks very much for your help

Belgo from belgium

ps : sorry for my poor english , i hope you understand what i want :-(


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

You probably need one of these with a power lead....


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Coupe has an amp inside tailgate, the antenna is the heated window, TTR has an amp built into base of wing antenna. Both need power sent along the aerial cable. Some radio's can do this with a switch or link on the back, others need an adaptor to power the amplifier like this http://incarexpress.co.uk/view_product.php?partno=PC552


----------



## belgo (Nov 27, 2003)

hi,

thanks for your very quick answer ;-) 
my car is a TT coupÃ© , but how to know if the power booster of my antenna is correctly powered ???

and what is the brown cable along the antenna cable ???

thanks in advance

Belgo


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

How about exernal ariels? The only thing that would like stylish and discrete on a Coupe would be a BMW style sharkfin ariel, but is their reception any better than a window mounted aerial?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

You can buy these on e-bay but you need to use a screw to fix them on so means a hole in the roof I guess :?


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

i've had tonnes of experience with this.

unfortunately the only real answer i can give is that retrofitting a stereo means you will lose your reception. i live in manchester and radio 1 was patchy sometimes! :evil:

i fitted a revo DAB converter (even this needed a 'powered' aerial) :evil: :evil: ...

and all is hunky dory now.

the aerial boosters for FM are confection at best! they are a pain in the ass to set up because the amount of wiring behind the stereo makes it very fiddly. i think argos do a DAB convertor for Â£100ish. the revo is Â£200 and the powered aerial is another Â£30....

i just wished i had bought a BOSE stereo to start off with even though i love the look of my sony...

hope that helps..


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

Naresh said:


> How about exernal ariels? The only thing that would like stylish and discrete on a Coupe would be a BMW style sharkfin ariel, but is their reception any better than a window mounted aerial?


no, no , no!

sharkfin aerials are a bit chav-like - unless on bmws!


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

kwaTTro said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > How about exernal ariels? The only thing that would like stylish and discrete on a Coupe would be a BMW style sharkfin ariel, but is their reception any better than a window mounted aerial?
> ...


even on bmw's! horrid bit of cheapo argos tat


----------

